# Plant ID



## Dou (Dec 4, 2015)

Hi guys,

Was just visiting King Ed and saw this plant (above the Monte Carlo) - and thought it would fit perfect in my tank. However... I'm not really sure what it is - does anyone happen to know or can help identify?










Best,
Dou


----------

